# Does ESA exempt me from spouse visa financial requirement?



## iamwaziam (Jan 30, 2015)

My husband is received ESA from June2014. I tend to lodge my spouse visa application from outside the UK. I have been looking for the immigration rules and requirements from many source of the information. 

I'm worrying that ESA will not count as an exemption from the financial requirements. There are no ESA on the benefit list. 

But .. I found that Severe disability allowance was replaced by ESA since 2001. Does it mean ESA is the same source of SDA? 

The UKBA website so very complicate and I can't understand lots. Therefore I would ask if somebody know this ..Please help.

Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No, ESA does not give you an exemption. If you apply without receiving one of the benefits on the list which you have seen you will be rejected without refund of fees.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Only if you are in receipt of any the following benefits can you meet the financial requirement through adequate maintenance:

	Carer’s Allowance.
	Disability Living Allowance.
	Severe Disablement Allowance.
	Industrial Injuries Disablement Benefit.
	Attendance Allowance.
	Personal Independence Payment.
	Armed Forces Independence Payment or Guaranteed Income Payment under the Armed Forces Compensation Scheme.
	Constant Attendance Allowance, Mobility Supplement or War Disablement Pension under the War Pensions Scheme.


----------



## joanneuk2015 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi
Im new to the site.my fiance is getting ready to apply for a fiance visa for uk.
im under the understanding im exempt from the financial requirement but have to go the adequate maintenance.
im currently claiming
PIP-- 325 PM
ESA--460 PM
CB--136 PM
CTC--474 PM
im also in receipt of housing benefit which is 329pm
i pay 51 pm towards my rent.

will i qualify for adequate maintenance? im totally lost

kind ragrds


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

How many children do you have?


----------



## joanneuk2015 (Jan 31, 2015)

Joppa said:


> How many children do you have?


hi i have 2 children


----------



## joanneuk2015 (Jan 31, 2015)

is there anybody who can tell me please x


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

With 2 children you need 113.70 + 66.33 + 66.33 + 17.45 = £263.81 left over each week after paying rent and council tax.


----------



## joanneuk2015 (Jan 31, 2015)

so with my income above do i meet the requirement?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Add it up and subtract rent and council tax.


----------



## joanneuk2015 (Jan 31, 2015)

i pay 13.40 a week rent


----------



## joanneuk2015 (Jan 31, 2015)

sorry nyclon im a bit lost on this im not sure on what im adding up


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

nyclon said:


> With 2 children you need 113.70 + 66.33 + 66.33 + 17.45 = £263.81 left over each week after paying rent and council tax.





joanneuk2015 said:


> sorry nyclon im a bit lost on this im not sure on what im adding up


 Add up your weekly income, minus what you pay in rent and council tax. What do you have left.


----------



## joanneuk2015 (Jan 31, 2015)

ive added pip,child benefit,esa,child tax credits is that right?

thats all my income weekly


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

What do you pay in council tax?


----------



## joanneuk2015 (Jan 31, 2015)

8 a week x


----------



## joanneuk2015 (Jan 31, 2015)

shel its not letting me message you?

it was 115.05 a week x


----------



## joanneuk2015 (Jan 31, 2015)

_shel said:


> Add up your weekly income, minus what you pay in rent and council tax. What do you have left.


shel its not letting me message you 

i get 115.05 esa a week sorry my mistake x


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Post again the details of everything you receive, either per month or per week, and rent and council tax you pay per week.


----------



## joanneuk2015 (Jan 31, 2015)

i get 
325 PIP every 4 weeks
230.10 esa every fortnight
34.10 child benefit
118 .10 child tax credit
13.40 rent paid
10.87 council tax


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

CTC is received monthly?


----------



## joanneuk2015 (Jan 31, 2015)

weekly


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So you get £348.50 a week. Take away rent at £13.40 and council tax at £10.87 which leaves £324.23, which is more than £263.81 required for adequate maintenance with two children. So you qualify.


----------



## joanneuk2015 (Jan 31, 2015)

thankyou so much for all your help really appreciate it

thanks again x


----------



## conemaracolin (Apr 30, 2015)

*Visa financial requirement*

My fiancee has applied for fiancee visa from Philippines. I receive PIP, IIDB, & SDA.
I was told by UK Immigration, if I receive ANY of these benefits, her application is exempt from the financial requirement.


----------

